# My fitness thread.



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

In January 2011 I weighed 280 lbs (6' 3" tall). I hated being fat, I hated feeling disgusting all the time, and I wanted to change.

I weighed in today at 224 lbs, almost 60 pounds lighter than when I started (most of which was lost in the three months between Jan. and Apr. 2011 before I fell into depression).

I plan to finish at a weight of 195 lbs which is approximately what I weighed 6 years ago when I was 13 years old. It's really bugging me because what I look like has played such an enormous part in my social issues and I know I have the potential to be pretty attractive because good looks sort of run in my family (father and grandfather had the hair and body-type and mother had the facial features). I just never cared about fine-tuning my own until it was already ruined.

I was pretty fired up and hellbent on being fit when I started (doing intensive cardio at 5 AM before school) and I want to get back into that mode. I'll try to weigh-in every few days or so and post here to keep track of my progress.


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice job! Hang in there, you'll get where you want to be.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

good job!!!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I think you look fine currently, but good luck.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah I kind of neglected this thread for a while .
Thanks for the support people.

220.4


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

219.4

New low...24.4 to go.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

217.3


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

IFR2012 said:


> So what kind of training are you doing? What are you eating? I'm trying to do this myself because I'm in the same position right now with my weight. I've lost 10 LBS so far but have a long ways to go. I injured my foot last week so I have to take it easy so that sucks, I can't do much walking or running right now. All I can do is watch what I eat and do the basic pushup/situp thing.


Actually it's weird because I'm down 7 pounds from when I created this thread but I've only done like 3 workouts in last month. For the past week though I've been eating more high protein and naturally fatty foods (eggs, chicken breasts, cottage cheese, canned tuna, peanut butter) right when I wake up and throughout the day and reduced high-carb foods (Mac N' Cheese, breads, starchy foods, fruits, etc.).

I'm not a No-Carb Nazi like people that go on crash diets or anything, but all the research I've done leads me to believe that excessive carb intake is the leading cause of fatness.

By the way, tuna and scrambled eggs...kick***.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

216.4


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

"tuna and scrambled eggs kicks ***"

I just threw up


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

AmericanZero said:


> By the way, tuna and scrambled eggs...kick***.


:yes

have you tried adding basil to the egg?


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

ryobi said:


> "tuna and scrambled eggs kicks ***"
> 
> I just threw up


You'd be surprised how fast a habit can be built. I used to be disgusted by just the smell of tuna, but for the past week and a half I've been eating tuna and eggs for breakfast every day...and I actually enjoy it now.



eppe said:


> :yes
> 
> have you tried adding basil to the egg?


Nope...sounds interesting though.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

215.6


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I have the Rocky theme playing in my head right now. That's how inspirational your thread is. Congratulations on the weight loss thus far. 

"Gonna fly now! Flying high now!"


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> I have the Rocky theme playing in my head right now. *That's how inspirational your thread is. Congratulations on the weight loss thus far.*
> 
> "Gonna fly now! Flying high now!"


Thanks


----------

